# WifiMIDI : clavier virtuel/pad/controleur pour iPhone/iPod T



## h3000 (14 Septembre 2011)

Bonjour,







Je suis le développeur de l'application iPhone/iPOd Touch WiFiMIDI

WiFi MIDI est un clavier, un pad de percussions et un contrôleur MIDI. Il permet de piloter de applications MIDI sur votre Mac : GarageBand ou Reason par exemple. 

WiFiMIDI est basé sur CoreMidi et est un instrument virtuel.Fonctionne sur Mac OS 10.4 ou + 

Il suffit que l'iPhone ou l'iPod soit sur le même réseau Wifi (la même box) que votre mac. Sur le mac, l'utilitaire préinstallé "Utilitaire audio et MIDI" (Application>Utilitaires) transmet le signal MIDI a vos applications. 

Fonctionne avec un iPod Touch (4G) ou un iPhone 3GS ou plus. 
Nécessite iOS 4.1 ou plus. 
Un logiciel spécifique comme  rtpMIDI est nécessaire pour  Windows XP/Vista/7.
rtpMIDI : http://www.tobias-erichsen.de/rtpMIDI.html

Nom : WiFiMIDI
URL : http://leborddelapiscine.blogspot.com/2011/08/wifimidi.html
App store: http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/wifimidi/id456593414?l=fr&ls=1&mt=8

Contactez moi pour obtenir  des codes promos à des fins d'essais  (blog, sites applciaitons iPhone, site de musique).


----------

